# Snow cover over North America greatest since 1966...



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Click this link for article regarding total snow accumulation

http://www.nationalpost.com/opinion/columnists/story.html?id=332289

This might be true, but doesn't apply where I live on Long Island :crying:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

There is no pictures what do I do read!!! jk thats interesting.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

You only have to read if you want to... Thats the joy of the internet... No one is forcing you. 

It was an interesting article that I thought made me feel lousy since none of the snow they are talking about came to the east coast of North America...


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

jjklongisland;528555 said:


> You only have to read if you want to... Thats the joy of the internet... No one is forcing you.
> 
> It was an interesting article that I thought made me feel lousy since none of the snow they are talking about came to the east coast of North America...


Thats true. I was just joking around. I did read most of it and thought it was interesting.


----------



## orange79 (Nov 2, 2007)

Id believe it in Omaha we've had snow cover for somethin like 75 of the last 78 days and its been below average temps since early december


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I hear ya, no hard feelings, i can take it... I just thought being that we plow SNOW an article regarding snowfall amounts might be interesting to some readers...


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Good article! I like how he mocks the environmental activists!


----------

